# Seat covers for Bilbos Nexus



## Bluebird68 (May 31, 2011)

Hi experienced VW owners. I have a Bilbos Nexus on order from Bilbos and the prospect of potential damage that my teenage children can do prompts me to find some suitable everyday seat covers for 2 captains chairs and double seats in the rear. Apart from VW covers can anyone recommend others, please? I will be very grateful for any help.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

We've run Volkswagens for years and never bothered with covers for the seats.

IF they are covered with genuine VW material!

I have always looked on the subject this way. VW made these vehicles for commercial use and fitted seats with a material suitable for hard commercial use. The quality is reflected in the price when you buy the material by the metre!!

Our last three, a T4 and two T5s have been upholstered with genuine material front & rear and have survived domestic and semi-commercial use still looking excellent at the time of sale.

Rod.


----------



## Bluebird68 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks rod_vw, I do understand what you are saying, but I would still feel more comfortable knowing that after the kids were covered in mud, bleeding or were throwing up I had another line of defence in a new vehicle. I guess Ebay might have something.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

In that case, try Peter Degg at Vision Leisure Upholstery http://www.visionleisureupholstery.co.uk/ he may be able to supply or give you advice on where to get some made.

I have no connections with Peter's business other than as a satisfied customer for the manufacture of the rear seat / bed upholstery in my current camper.

Another thought is to try Concept Multi Car at Hythe http://www.conceptmulti-car.co.uk/. Again simply a satisfied customer.

Rod


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,
We have a Nexa and thought as you do, that the children would spill things, bring in mud, stand on the seats, etc. They did and they do! Not only that but adults have spilt things, what about tomato pasta sauce made with olive oil - so we are really pleased that we covered the seats. I made the covers myself from a very good upholstery material, it wasn't easy but they look fine. They are designed so that the backs slip over the backs of the seats with reinforced holes for the headrests. The sides aren't solid material so that the handles can be easily used. The actual seat bits are made like boxes without lids and fit snugly. Main difficulty was the front seat, the sitting bit not the backs. 
I am very pleased we have them, and it means we don't mind when things do get spilt or when they get dirty.
By the way we also covered the floor with insulating flooring as when it is cold outside the Bilbo floor is very cold to stand on. It works a treat.
Enjoy your van,
Lala


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We used... Motorhome Seat Covers. They're near Manchester. The material we used was actually from a 2010 VW Jetta.

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/03/motorhome-seat-covers.html


----------



## Bluebird68 (May 31, 2011)

Thank you very much rod_vw, lalala and Addie - I appreciate your experience and advice as a newbie.I will follow up on all the links you have given me. I realise that there is so much to learn but I am excited about the prospects of the freedom it will give! Thanks for that advice lalala about the floor - what did you use to insulate the floor?


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebird68 said:


> Thanks for that advice lalala about the floor - what did you use to insulate the floor?


We bought packs of garage floor insulating material, it comes in large squares with cut out shapes at the sides so they lock together. We fitted each one separately in situ, making sure we always cut the squares so that they could interlock with the next one - however you could make a template of the van floor and cut them out according to that. It works a treat and has now been down a year. It sweeps out easily and can be cleaned. We stuck the bits to the floor with very strong velcro, the interlocking may have worked on its own but we wanted to be sure.
If you have any other questions about the Nexa (I know you said Nexus but I presume it is the Nexa, please tell me if I am wrong) or want any info. please pm me.
Lala


----------



## Bluebird68 (May 31, 2011)

This has all been so helpful. Thanks again, Addie, for the link to Motorhome Seat Covers I am going to ring them on Wednesday as they have just the covers I want at great prices. I just need confirmation that they will do the rear seats. I have been reading about your European trips recently which are very interesting and useful. Lalala, you are right it is a NEXA. The tip about the flooring must be followed up, that is ingenious! I will be pming you with your permission, I am currently investigating TV, satellites, wifi and many more things. I really appreciate the support I have had.


----------



## cello297 (Apr 25, 2008)

Possibly too late for you, but I have just been round the Bilbo's factory - today - and it was fascinating. Among other areas I visited their trimming shop and met one of the trimmers.

Bilbo's use only VW's own materials (leather excepted) which, having been in the franchise for forty years, I know to be designed to handle all troubles.

I suggest that you stick with the originals, which will suit the vehicle. If you have one of those unfortunate mishaps that you anticipate, Bilbo's will replace the original with.... wait for it.... another original.

Can't do better than that!

Now, on the positive side, what a cracking vehicle! Good choice! I took delivery of my Lezan today and am thrilled. Abroad, here we come.


----------



## cello297 (Apr 25, 2008)

Possibly too late for you, but I have just been round the Bilbo's factory - today - and it was fascinating. Among other areas I visited their trimming shop and met one of the trimmers.

Bilbo's use only VW's own materials (leather excepted) which, having been in the franchise for forty years, I know to be designed to handle all troubles.

I suggest that you stick with the originals, which will suit the vehicle. If you have one of those unfortunate mishaps that you anticipate, Bilbo's will replace the original with.... wait for it.... another original.

Can't do better than that!

Now, on the positive side, what a cracking vehicle! Good choice! I took delivery of my Lezan today and am thrilled. Abroad, here we come.


----------

